# Ribber cover



## jrstuart (Feb 19, 2014)

I need suggestions for a diy cover for my ribber when I'm only knitting on the main bed. Right now I'm using a pillow case so I don't catch the needles from the ribber but it has tendency to slide every once in a while. 
I am open to any and all suggestions.
Thank you.


----------



## topotex (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi - you may want to put your article under "machine knitting". You would probably get more response. Happy knitting to you!


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

jrstuart said:


> I need suggestions for a diy cover for my ribber when I'm only knitting on the main bed. Right now I'm using a pillow case so I don't catch the needles from the ribber but it has tendency to slide every once in a while.
> I am open to any and all suggestions.
> Thank you.


I use a pvc tablecloth clipped together with bulldog clips


----------



## lillypit (Dec 9, 2012)

jaysclark said:


> I use a pvc tablecloth clipped together with bulldog clips


So do I, on my Brother KH260. because its quite a weighty fabric it soon moulds into shape and hang on a treat. make sure to have it a few inches deeper than you need then you can clip it together as jaysclark suggested.


----------



## MKEtc.com (Aug 14, 2013)

Another option
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-125654-1.html


----------



## skitt53 (Dec 30, 2014)

I went down to my local hardware store and bought sheets of "gutter cover". You just cut off the "S" shaped part on the back (they're pvc) and cut it the length you want, and it fits perfectly. I have them for all my ribbers.
I'm actually making another one now - I'll get a few pics up in a little while.


----------



## jrstuart (Feb 19, 2014)

jrstuart said:


> I need suggestions for a diy cover for my ribber when I'm only knitting on the main bed. Right now I'm using a pillow case so I don't catch the needles from the ribber but it has tendency to slide every once in a while.
> I am open to any and all suggestions.
> Thank you.


Oh, sorry.
I thought I choose machine knitting from the drop down box.


----------



## jrstuart (Feb 19, 2014)

MKEtc.com said:


> Another option
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-125654-1.html


just looked at your photo. What a great solution! 
and it looks easy to make. I also like the suggestion about putting magnets on it to it holds better.


----------



## skitt53 (Dec 30, 2014)

Here's my DIY ribber cover. I can't claim any credit for this fabulously creative diy idea - I saw it on another forum a long time ago.


----------



## madeinparadise (Jun 12, 2011)

Skitt53, that is really clever - thank you for the detailed pictorial.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

jrstuart said:


> just looked at your photo. What a great solution!
> and it looks easy to make. I also like the suggestion about putting magnets on it to it holds better.


Thanks, I think adhering the magnet strips on the gutter covers is a good solution to keep these from moving since the bottom edges of these don't fit into the carriage rails like the original covers do to secure them.


----------



## Josietoo (Jun 24, 2014)

The gutter covers also make great covers for the main bed. They cover the needles and keep dust etc. out of the needle channels.


----------



## skitt53 (Dec 30, 2014)

Josietoo, I hadn't thought about doing that, but that's a great idea!


----------



## shirleycurly (Oct 31, 2011)

I use the cardboard tube that xmas wrapping paper comes on, just cut along from one end to the other and slip it over the gate pegs and needles. Easy to replace


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Wow, interesting solutions.
I just use an old pair of jeans and cut the legs off and open. I hang them overlapping over the ribber or cover the whole machine with them.


----------



## knitwitch36 (Oct 1, 2011)

I have a Knitmaster and i have got the covers made for the machine.


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

skitt53 said:


> Here's my DIY ribber cover. I can't claim any credit for this fabulously creative diy idea - I saw it on another forum a long time ago.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lburns93 (Feb 8, 2014)

I made a "shower cap" for mine. Just ran a piece of 1/4" elastic around a piece of cotton fabric a little larger than the ribber bed. It holds well and pops off easily. It also can be washed anytime with a set of sheets.


----------



## jrstuart (Feb 19, 2014)

That looks like a perfect fit! and so easy too.
Thank you for posting the pictures of how you fashioned it to fit the ribber. very helpful.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

She did.


topotex said:


> Hi - you may want to put your article under "machine knitting". You would probably get more response. Happy knitting to you!


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

I love the gutter cover idea and about making them for both beds. I paid around 10 times what you paid, for original ones on eBay. Will make some for the top bed as it looks great and will keep the dust off of them. Presently I drape fabric over the whole thing but I think this is a better idea. 
Great pictures. Thanks for taking them.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

I have ribber covers I purchased ages ago, and they are very close to the gutter covers shown here.

I like the idea of the cardboard tubes from wrapping paper to go into the space between, that would make things flow over the ribber to hang in front much smoother.

Thanks for the great ideas and pictures.


----------



## AAKnits (Jan 21, 2014)

That's what I have done too. They fit perfectly on my ribber. It's the BEST solution.


----------



## easycreations (Aug 27, 2012)

jrstuart said:


> Oh, sorry.
> I thought I choose machine knitting from the drop down box.


You did, that's where I found your question!


----------



## easycreations (Aug 27, 2012)

topotex said:


> Hi - you may want to put your article under "machine knitting". You would probably get more response. Happy knitting to you!


She did!


----------



## Rosalie Courtney (Jul 29, 2012)

I used to use a heavy brown paper bag cut lengthwise, fold over the needles. 
Worked we'll until I finally got a robber cover.


----------



## charmknits (Jan 26, 2014)

Some great ideas here! I just hang file folders over my ribber.


----------



## leanne17 (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi Shirley, I think that's a brilliant idea. I will use mine now, as I didn't like to throw them away in case they came in handy!!!!! Now they will.
Lesley


----------



## MiniHawHaw (Mar 22, 2013)

This is Machine Knitting


----------



## eqnancy613 (Jan 22, 2015)

For a quick fix until you get out just drape 3 or magazines on ribber overlapping them.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

madeinparadise said:


> Skitt53, that is really clever - thank you for the detailed pictorial.


I agree. Inexpensive too.


----------



## Nanna Kath (Apr 3, 2011)

I used an old beer carton & taped it together. It works well as it has a natural bend in it.

There are some great ideas put forward here.

I might try skitt53's gutter cover idea though, it looks more "heavy duty " & would last a great deal longer than a beer carton.


----------



## Shirls Purls (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi there.

Try Peter Patchis Yarns.com for knitting machine covers..
I got mine from him many years ago, so I don't know if he would still carry them or not... worth a try...


----------

